

Etsy Founders Launch A Ping.fm for Business  - jasonlbaptiste
http://mashable.com/2009/08/11/postling/

======
rokhayakebe
Where does it say anything about Dreamit 09?

~~~
Mystalic
I was asked not to talk about their affiliation with DreamIt quite yet. :(

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Ben didn't mention it. Knew about it from another dreamit company / it was on
their about page. Removed it from the title.

